# Eheim Skim 350



## Nubias (17 Jul 2018)

Anyone using the Eheim Skim 350? Looking at it for a 180L tank. Is it black or grey? Or is there an option? Some photos/vids look like different colors.

Would prefer black if anyone knows if available, also looking at the OF surf clear but dislike the blue ring on it.... yes I’m fussy but more products should be designed to disappear in our hobby.

Anyway opinions on both appreciated.


----------



## Kevin2016 (17 Jul 2018)

Yes, i'm using an Eheim Skimmer 350. It is black or more dark greyish. It works very well.


----------



## Millns84 (17 Jul 2018)

I've got one of the clear All Pond Solutions skimmers. Very discreet but I understand they also do a black version which is slightly smaller - Both are much cheaper than the Eheim.

Nowadays, I just use the skimmer attachments on the intakes for my canisters which seem to work just as well.


----------



## Jack Reilly (5 Aug 2018)

Mine was a killer of small fish.  I watched fish being sucked into it as I was standing there. I switched to the ocean free skimmer which was totally fish and shrimp Safe. Then I switched to the new ada vuppa which is noisy but works well and looks good.


----------



## Zeus. (5 Aug 2018)

Jack Reilly said:


> Mine was a killer of small fish



Mine was too till I put some mesh in which I got from Aquarium gardens, G Farmer uses it too and so far worked a treat, just needs a daily rinse of the mesh to clear the larger bits of detritus.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (5 Aug 2018)

its dark grey and as others have said will suck in small fish and shrimp, you can avoid this by putting some light netting or even rubber bands around the float part, what ever you use cant be heavy as it will stop the float... from floating, I have both the eheim and the OF skimmers, the OF is ok but not as powerful but does have a shrimp / fish guard which is nice and is easier to clean, the eheim you need to remove the whole unit from the tank, the OF has a lift out sleeve thing.


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Aug 2018)

I have both. OF is great with the shrimp guard and easy take off for maintenance but does zero for me with flow. Eheim skim 350 is harder to clean, shrimp / fish can get in but does a great job in terms of flow. I tried OF and Eheim skim 350 both in my 80cm. Stems in the back grew much faster with the eheim skim, I think due better flow.

For me OF is fine for nanos. Bigger tanks I still prefer eheim skim 350.

If there was something like a combo of OF and Eheim skim 350 that would be great.


----------

